# Public Lands for sale



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a link to the bill.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/621/text

Public lands are an important piece of life the United States and especially in the west. Any one who identifies as a kayaker, rafter, skier, hiker, climber, mountain biker, fisherman, hunter, camper, etc has a great deal to lose if this trend of giving away our land becomes common place. If you value your right to use these public lands please call you're representative and let them know these lands are more valuable as public lands for all to share.


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

*Silence?*

I know we have some politically conservative right wing people on this site......

where are they in this discussion?




yak1 said:


> Sorry need a catchy headline. This site will give you a list of the members of the House on the Committee of Natural Resources. If any of your representatives are on this list please feel free to contact them and tell them what you think. If they start getting large numbers of folks from their districts calling in they will realize have to start paying attention to that demographic. Write or call early and often.
> 
> Bishop Announces Majority Subcommittee Chairman, Republican Assignments for 115th Congress - House Committee on Natural Resources


----------

